# Helmets



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Check out the new helmets i got for the kids this Christmas.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: cool... I bought me a new one last year, just a cheap one from walmart but it gets the job done when I'm bustin down a trail!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Personally I've never owned a helmet but I'm getting one soon. Gonna get one to match the brute. I need one to ride in a few local spots that require one plus the older I've gotten the more I've become attached to this old noggin of mine.:smashfreakB:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ Yeah, one of the reasons I picked one up. There are some really cool ones on ebay you should check them out. Lots of colors and designs that would go well w/ the team green.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Ebay is were i picked up the kids helmets at. I see a few i like on ebay as well. I also found this one. Been thinking of getting it. http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/2/6/6/5756/ITEM/AFX-FX-35-Helmet.aspx


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm seriously going to get a helmet. 
Where I ride if you fall off yer falling in the creek or a mudhole so I figure why bother.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I bought us all helmets when I bought my Brute. Problem is I can only stand to wear it in the winter. I'll swelter to death in the heat of the summer


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I fixed the pic. Thanks for the heads up phreebsd.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I love Vega Helmets....I have the new Viper and love it...around here there are so many rocks and hills. I wear one all the time. It saved my life once and I haven't forgotten it.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Bootlegger does you Vega helmet get bad hot in the summer months.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> Bootlegger does you Vega helmet get bad hot in the summer months.


nope....not like the rest and the Vega Viper is only about $80...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wore helmets when i was younger. The sweat factor is what blows.After enough summer sweating, that helmet gets pretty smelly!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> wore helmets when i was younger. The sweat factor is what blows.After enough summer sweating, that helmet gets pretty smelly!



ON the Vega one I have you can take the insides out to wash them....thats the reason i got it....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK i got me a helmet. I bought the Vega Mojave.

















http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8584/helmet2mr8.jpg


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i wonder if they make helmets big enough to fit my jug head


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

They sure do:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha good one!

i kinda want one of those spiked german half-helmets..
they have lots at http://www.germanspikes.com


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I seen a lot of them on different sites when I was looking for the ATV helmet.

Some of them look pretty cool but don't think i'd want one for my Brute.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> haha good one!
> 
> i kinda want one of those spiked german half-helmets..
> they have lots at http://www.germanspikes.com


 i've got one but i have not worn it on the brute


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> OK i got me a helmet. I bought the Vega Mojave.


hay who did you get that from? My kid needs a visor for his Mojave Jr. He broke it and ware I got it they said they don't make that one anymore.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Carlock Powersports in Jackson, TN
http://www.carlockpowersports.com/


----------

